

Quora Signals It’s Favoring Search Ads For Eventual Monetization - minimaxir
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/12/quora-confirms-its-favoring-search-ads-for-eventual-monetization-launches-author-stats-tool/

======
angrybits
pfft, I care as much about Quora as I do Expert Sex Change

